# EMT- B Exam coming up



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys I have my EMT- B Assessment exam this coming Tuesday and, frankly, I am nervous as :censored::censored::censored::censored:. For the past week I haven't been able to sit down and read from my book. 
Pretty much what I have been doing and making up scenarios up in my head and the go over in how I would treat the situation; as well as doing the JB learning questions online.

I mean is there any thing else I could be doing? I'm just so freaking jumpy! @_@


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2009)

Your making it way too hard. Chill out, you memorized the sheet? Then proceed in detail through it. There is only certain criteria that can fail you... 

R/r 911


----------



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Your making it way too hard. Chill out, you memorized the sheet? Then proceed in detail through it. There is only certain criteria that can fail you...
> 
> R/r 911



Nono, I'm not taking the Practicals, I'm taking the written exam.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2009)

Be sure you can answer the objectives found in the front of each chapter. Most tests are based from those. If you can answer easily, you should have no problem. Notice the areas you are weak in and review that area that corresponds to the objective. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure you can answer the objectives found in the front of each chapter. Most tests are based from those. If you can answer easily, you should have no problem. Notice the areas you are weak in and review that area that corresponds to the objective.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> R/r 911




Alright I guess I'll hit the objectives in my book. Thanks


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 12, 2009)

surub said:


> Nono, I'm not taking the Practicals, I'm taking the written exam.


 
The skill sheets can be invaluable sources of information and knowledge on the written as well as the practical.  Take some time to study them before you test.


----------



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> The skill sheets can be invaluable sources of information and knowledge on the written as well as the practical.  Take some time to study them before you test.


 True that ...


----------



## whatevah (Jul 13, 2009)

I took it last Wednesday.  Just chill out.   Seriously, if you know your stuff, just take it easy. Many of the questions involve knowing which treatment is done FIRST in the process. Those the the tricky questions because you'll want to skip ahead right to treating the injuries thinking you already took care of BSI, scene safety and ABC.   That's the best advice I can give you, what is done FIRST?

Besides that, follow general testing tricks... get plenty of sleep, eat a good breakfast, wear comfy clothes, etc.  They really allow nothing in your pockets, so if you wear contacts remember to use your eye drops before you go in.  Oh, and don't drink too much coffee... 

Good luck!


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 13, 2009)

Relax. If you know your stuff and know the NR practical sheets, you should do just fine!


----------



## gosu4you (Jul 14, 2009)

One thing that I found helps me A TON in all my EMS training was this...REMEMBER YOUR PATIENT ASSESMENT, if you remember the patient assesment you can work through 99% of the problems you will see. Just memorize your patient assesment and also remember that EMT's ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GIVE DRUGS WITHOUT MEDICAL CONTROLS PERMISSION!  If you remember those things and just review your skills, you will be fine.

A lot of the questions on the NREMT exam seems abstract and may have multiple answers that are right or wrong, just remember your training and be confident, also the test is "adaptive" meaning the test will change for you in response of your answers, it can get harder or easier at anytime.  DO NOT let the number of questions you answer be indicitave of your passing or failing.  For example, I took only 67 questions before I was told to stop, I was SURE I had failed, then I checked and I had aced the exam.

Don't freak out, if you fail you can always try again h34r:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 14, 2009)

In the interests of policing ourselves before the CL's have to do it for us, let's remember not to divulge specifics of the exams. Coaching in general terms (study the skill sheets, remember your basics, etc) have traditionally been OK to talk about, but getting into specifics of the exam (contacting med control before giving medications) is often viewed as the top of a slippery slope that will quickly gain the justified attention of the CL's.  

(gosu4you, I was just using your comment as an example; I don't want you to think I was picking on you.  Thanks in advance for understanding)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 14, 2009)

In accordance with Tincanfireman's request, I will make my suggestion in the most subtle, yet obvious way I can think of...

Remember your b*A*sics, *B*e*C*ause that will keep you *SAFE* and *PROTECT*ed...


----------



## mkayk55 (Jul 14, 2009)

2 things - 1) have faith in yourself. If you change an answer, make sure you found the correct information in another question. Be 100% sure you need to change an answer. Most of the time your brain will take a 'shortcut' for you and if you overthink it and change an answer, 60% of the time we change them from right to wrong.

2) Well rested, had something to eat (not 18 cups of coffee).

okay 3 things. Throw out the two dumbest answers. Usually there are 2 fairly good answers and 2 really bad answers. Mentally cross off the 2 answers it could not be (Take 1/2 credit for what you DO know). Of the other two, decent answers, if one does not jump out at you then take the most clear, most detailed of the two. Usually you'll come out on top.

Good Luck! Best bang for your buck is review old tests and quizzes. Even if your training program will not let you take them off the premises they will usually let you sit down in a conference room and go over them and turn them back in. If you have old workbooks you've filled out, read through them. Don't go back and try to re-read all your textbooks, you'll go nuts.
Mary,
instructor, examiner
EMT-P program Cleveland Clinic Foundation


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 14, 2009)

mkayk55 said:


> Mary,
> instructor, examiner
> EMT-P program Cleveland Clinic Foundation


 
Here's a shoutout (and a welcome) from a born & bred Lakewoodite and a lifelong fan of WMMS, the Valley, and Coventry Road!

(If none of this makes any sense to anyone else, it's all *very* good stuff!)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## mkayk55 (Jul 14, 2009)

Harr, harr, thank you and I love your Icon, Mr. Norton!!!  (God we're old)


----------



## andydrumm05 (Jul 15, 2009)

I was about to post this exact same thread. I take my NR on the 31st of this month, and I'm nervous as heck. I am reading my book, and along with my book (Brady 10th edition) the publisher has online tests that I am also taking. I'm taking all the tests, then going back and hitting the book on the areas where I need the most improvement. So far, it seems like Peds, Geriatrics,and burns are my weakest areas, so guess I'll be hitting the book for those chapters. But this thread has been a big help for me. Everyone wish me luck!!


----------



## andydrumm05 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, I had also heard that on the day of the test, go to the nearest bar and have a shot of whiskey, then walk in and take your test.


----------



## Archymomma (Jul 15, 2009)

so how did you do?


----------



## atropine (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey man pop a couple of vicodines and drink some tecate with lime and you'll be fine.


----------



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

I spent the morning meditating before I took my exam... helped out a lot. Don't try to study the morning of, wont do you any good really. Eat a good breakfast and relaxxxx


----------



## surub (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Yeah unfortunately I failed my exam, I failed Airway and Operations. The rest of the exam I aced.

But I have rescheduled my exam for this coming Wednesday. Hopefully my studying this time will help me pass.


(Sorry for the late reply, I have been really studying everything again for the last week and a half)



offthewall88 said:


> I spent the morning meditating before I took my exam... helped out a lot. Don't try to study the morning of, wont do you any good really. Eat a good breakfast and relaxxxx



Yeah I had a friend that said the way he passed was by going in with a "I don't give a f uck" attitude. ^_^


----------

